

Oil rig worker says he saw Malaysia Airlines Flight MH370 burst into flames - vwinsyee
http://www.news.com.au/world/oil-rig-worker-says-he-saw-malaysia-airlines-flight-mh370-burst-into-flames/story-fndir2ev-1226853302184

======
LoganCale
No, he saw something that he suspected _might_ be the airliner in flames.
Search aircraft were unable to find anything in connection with the locations
he gave.

~~~
squintychino
Yet.

~~~
LoganCale
Ever.

------
kaonashi
Good for him?

~~~
rosser
If he did indeed see the plane, it's good for _everyone involved_. People can
take his observation, calculate likely final trajectories for the plane, and
_radically_ narrow the search area. That would at least help recover the black
box, and might even give any (admittedly unlikely) survivors what could well
be their last chance for rescue.

As the Aussies and, I believe, the Kiwis say, "Good _on_ him."

